# Custom Stand?



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, so I have a 28x24x12 shallow AIO tank coming in the next few weeks. I'm living in a condo now and have downsized from my 100g. My bedroom is pretty tiny and not sure where I can put my stand. Instead I have a computer table, The Galant IKEA with A legs. Says it can hold up to 200+ lbs. Yet my 30g will be pushing 300lbs. I have quite the predicament. 

Does anyone know a custom stand builder? Looking for pretty simple aluminum/steel stand/frame. Or even a 28x24 Nightstand lol.


----------

